# Thank you for becoming a Supporting Member! (2019 Archived)



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks to everyone for becoming a Supporting Member. It's very much appreciated. Memberships go towards the cost of running the site, hiring writers for articles such as our interview with AFI Admissions, and developing the cool new features such as the application tracker and the private student clubs feature.

FilmSchool.org is now providing a completely banner AD FREE experience so we rely on user support to run the site. Your support is immensely appreciated! 

Supporting Members get the following awesome site features:

FULL Forum Access (Private Forum Access, Custom Member Titles, Unlimited Post Editing Time)
FULL Application Database Access (View Application GPAs, Test Scores, Notes, Portfolios, etc....)
FULL Film Program Acceptance Statistics (Acceptance rate after interview, Admitted off Waitlist rate, lowest accepted GPA, and more...)
EXCLUSIVE Articles such as our bonus interview with AFI Admissions
LIFETIME ACCESS to Private Film School Clubs & Forums for accepted applicants, current students, and alumni
Supporter Banner and Bold User Font
Lifetime Supporter+ members also get:

Supporter+ Private Forum Access
ALL Supporting Member Perks with NO expiration
BLOG - Create your own FilmSchool.org Blog
Green Supporter+ Banner and Bold Italic User Font
To upgrade your account to a Supporting Member use this link:





__





						Choose Account Type
					





					www.filmschool.org
				




Thank you again so much for your support!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2019)

Huge thank you to @AVanHeusden for becoming a Supporting Member! It is much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you @afilmcionado for becoming a Supporting Member! Your donation helps the site quite a bit and is very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you @Cranjuice for becoming a Supporting Member! Your donation is super helpful and much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 11, 2019)

Another big thank you to @fbanach20 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated. ?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 11, 2019)

Thank you @Jordy for becoming a Supporting Member! This really helps the site a lot!

I hope you find the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you @cnsmith0619 for becoming a Supporting Member! That's awesome. Thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you @andrewetn for becoming a Supporting Member! I hope you find the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 15, 2019)

Another big thank you @Alexrichsh for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 17, 2019)

HUGE thank you to both @Nelste and @glg9696 for becoming Supporting Members. It really helps the site. If you need anything please let me know!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 17, 2019)

Thank you @Christy for becoming a Supporting Member! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2019)

Big thank you to @troyhonaker as well for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you @dsmulvaney for becoming a Supporting Member!  Really helps the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2019)

HUGE thank you to @oliviaaa for becoming a Supporting Member. You guys rock!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 20, 2019)

Thank you @Pramika Kadari for becoming a supporting member!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you @agolenkov for becoming a supporting member! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2019)

Another huge thank you to @samalam21 for becoming a  Supporting Member! Hope you find the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you @H.YI for becoming a Supporting Member! It really helps the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you @Catgloria for becoming a supporting member! Very much appreciated everyone.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you @TechnicallyBusiness for becoming s supporting member! Very appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 26, 2019)

Thank you @Shekhar_x for becoming a supporting member!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 28, 2019)

Big thanks to @Asar and @yoshiface for becoming supporting members!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you @CrispyMerola for becoming a supporting member! You guys are awesome. This really helps the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you @Art1014 for becoming a Supporting Member! Glad you are finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you @nomadali for becoming a supporting member! Really appreciated. I hope you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you @alexis993 and @Ninaw for becoming supporting members! It really helps the site and is very appreciated. I hope you're finding the site helpful and please message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 10, 2019)

HUGE thank you to @Andres V for becoming a Supporting Member! That's awesome! It's a great help to the site and very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you @fitz for becoming a Supporting Member! Very appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you @Ankkie for becoming a supporting member! It really helps the site!  Hope you are finding it useful.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 14, 2019)

Big thank you to @sarahkwUT for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you @michaellearner for becoming a supporting member. You guys are awesome and I'm glad that you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 15, 2019)

Huge thank you to @Bonchops for becoming a supporting member! I'm glad that you appreciate the site. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you @smirch for becoming a Supporting Member! I'm glad you're finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you @beejee for becoming a supporting member! Very much appreciated. I hope that you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you @brothap for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you @meghanannn for becoming a supporting member! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you @mno22 for becoming a supporting member! I hope you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you @scarlett for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank you @iambansky for becoming a supporting member! I hope you are finding the sure useful. Supporting memberships go a long way in helping the site.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you @Christopher0616 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very appreciated. I hope you find the site helpful!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you @Nagee for becoming a supporting member! Awesome. Thanks everyone! Thank you for making this site ad free.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you @venkata for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated and it helps the site a lot.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you @ashleyyyca for becoming a supporting member! I hope you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you @kinginthenorth for becoming a supporting member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you @lilianayyang for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. I hope you are finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you @Desh for becoming a Supporting Member! ? Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you @Shunchao for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful. I hope you are finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you @jakemmc for becoming a Supporting Member! I hope you find the site helpful!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you @LorraineC for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you @triplefour for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. I'm glad you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you @A_M_Yoshida for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. ? I'm glad you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you @heyambshey for becoming a Supporting Member! ? I'm glad you are finding the site valuable.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you @Unseasonedwhiteboy for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. ? Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you @jorge92 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated and I hope you find the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you @Adrian C and @Isthison? for becoming Supporting Members! Awesome. Very helpful to the site and I hope helpful to you too!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you @qianl for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and it helps the site quite a bit.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you @motherwongkarwai for becoming a Supporting Member! I hope you are finding the sure helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you @A_J for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you @Chang Tong for becoming a Supporting Member! I hope you find the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you @studio54 for becoming a Supporting Member! ? Glad you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you @zhengyi for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you @sarahkwUT for becoming a Supporting Member! ? Very helpful to the site. I'm glad you are finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you @Bigdy for becoming a Supporting Member!  I hope you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you @trashcan911 for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you @caruss for becoming a Supporting Member!  Very helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you @chroee for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated. ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you @Sunscream for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2019)

Thank you @L Kirkpatrick for becoming a Supporting Member! ? Very helpful to the site. ? Glad you are finding FilmSchool.org beneficial!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you @DGorham95 for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you @rcpsn for becoming a Supporting Member and welcome to the site!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you @mol31203 for becoming a Supporting Member! ? Glad you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2019)

Thank you @LeonMeow12 and @eseale for becoming Supporting Members! ? Thanks for helping the site stay ad free! I hope you are finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 5, 2019)

Thank you @ljuliette for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you @abby_nelson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping keep the site ad free!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you @Christopher for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you @roma93 for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you @Asar for becoming a Supporting Member again and helping keep the site advertisement free!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you @PamCh for becoming a Supporting Member! ? Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you @talleyjs for becoming a Supporting Member!  I hope you find the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you @Jingruo Wang for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Jingruo Wang (Oct 9, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @Jingruo Wang for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


Thank you for creating the site!!!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you @marv for becoming a Supporting Member and helping make the site ad free! ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you @Tung for becoming a Supporting Member!  Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you @ivywong for becoming a Supporting Member! ? ❤ Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2019)

Thank you @Tianyi Liu for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome and appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2019)

Thank you @lillo for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you @Olivia Chen and @alibabamayun for becoming Supporting Members and helping the site be advertisement free!!! ?  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you @Charles Zhang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free! ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you @mono.mono for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you @mucn for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ? If you have any questions or need anything please let me know.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2019)

Thank you @Desh for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you @FelixZ for becoming a Supporting Member!

Very helpful to the site.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you @kokosnoot for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site and I'm glad you're finding it useful.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2019)

Thank you @cgzawadzki for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free! ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you @helenagraceh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be able to be advertisement free! ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2019)

Thank you @jadeb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you @JessK for becoming a Supporting Member and helping make the site advertisement free!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you @kicysim for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome and very much appreciated. Quite helpful to the site.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2019)

Thank you @punkygouda for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you @Lenny for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2019)

Thank you @eak2165 for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 23, 2019)

Thank you @rach_mason for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 24, 2019)

Thank you @m12312132 for becoming a Supporting Member!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2019)

Thank you @jn0pe for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you @babayaga for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you @Bubbaman97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free! ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you @Guanqing Lin for becoming a Supporting Member as well! I'm glad you are finding the sure helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you @ethan.tinsley for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you @yohuyohu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2019)

Thank you @ammanueldaniel for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2019)

Thank you @Tianmi for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you to @SS66666 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free!! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you @Luna_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site. Much appreciated! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you @zoelang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you @CrispyMerola for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you @jmcalomino for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you @yoko for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you @fehab77 for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2019)

Thank you @Hendrick for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you @HanekeD for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you @Fantomina for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you @Clifak for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you @Sammy190 for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you @viola_ycb for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you @cestdong for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you @amcracken for becoming a Supporting Member! P ? Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2019)

Thank you @KelseyMcGee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you @Ephraim for becoming s supporting member! Very appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you @MJSTEWA for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you @yaoyao for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you @Shunchao for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you @ljuliette for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you @qianl97 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated. ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you @ZiweiYao for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2019)

Thank you @Ava Jazlyn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free! ?  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2019)

Thank you @bunnyisrabbiy for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2019)

Thank you @jioh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you @simba4life for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful.  ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you @wrongmatt for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you @doubles@l for becoming a Supporting Member!  Mich appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you @wang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you @ricktown for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank you @MargheritaM and @Esraamokaidam for becoming Supporting Members! Very helpful to the site.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you @bettiems for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you @d1323 for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you @designeraj for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you @Chiarizka for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site be advertisement free!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank you @donkeycrust for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you @Mou for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2019)

Thank you @theMorrigan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome.  ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2019)

Thank you @theflickchic for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome.  !!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2019)

Thank you @TheCasualReader for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2019)

Thank you @BrookeAlto for becoming a Supporting Member!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you @juvenal_delinquent for becoming a Supporting Member!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you @yibokou for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you @miangant for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you @Michele.Davis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you @rach_mason for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. Thank you and I'm glad you are finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you @Jeffrey Ring for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you @mac_53156, @Meno_Uknow, and @iris_1014 for becoming Supporting Members and helping the site be advertisement free. So awesome and appreciated.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you @libbyengineer for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you @Guanqing Lin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you @Alexrichsh for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2019)

Thank you @Aparpok for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site.  ? Awesome.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2019)

In the spirit of the holidays the site's offering an *END OF YEAR HOLIDAY SALE:* Become a Lifetime Supporting Member for *ONLY $15! *Sale offered until 1/1/2020.

You receive permanent access to the full application tracker, private forums, blogging, and more... Donations go towards making this site even better for you. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you @anonymous273 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ? Please let me know if you have any questions or need help using the site.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you @Suzy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you @glenmartinez for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you @djguitarslinger for becoming a Supporting Member and taking advantage of the holiday end of year sale. Very much appreciated!

Donations go towards making the site even better for everyone.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you @MontclairFilm for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you SO much @Cassiopeia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site by taking advantage of the site's *Holiday Lifetime Member sale!* Awesome and much appreciated! Let me know if you need anything or have any questions. ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 25, 2019)

Thank you @amitailp for becoming a Supporting Member! ?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you @Anatolel for becoming a Supporting Member!  Much appreciated and it helps the site a lot.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2020)

Thank you @zarazee for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 3, 2020)

Thank you @ljuliette for becoming a Supporting Member again! I'm glad that you are finding the site helpful!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you @cyberpeach for becoming a Supporting Member! It's a great help to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 5, 2020)

Thank you @ApplicantKeke for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you @Lily Yang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you @sorayakn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you @erroright for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you @Leopold for become a Supporting Member and helping the site! ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you @theflickchic for becoming a Supporting Member again! I'm glad your finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you @Dukey for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ?  ? I hope you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you @HTZZZZ for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful. I'm glad you are liking the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you  @EJ EVE for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful to the site.  ? Hope you are finding the sure useful.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you @smeg2020 for becoming a Supporting Member!  ? Glad you like the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2020)

Thank you @SamSepiol for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site. I'm glad you're finding it helpful. ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you @alinhuang7 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you @LVW for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated!  ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2020)

Thank you @truffleshuffle for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. ?  Glad you like the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you @charlottehuang for becoming a Supporting Member! I'm glad that you're finding the site helpful.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2020)

Thank you @BrookeAlto and @mucn for becoming Supporting Members! Very helpful the the site. I'm glad you're finding it helpful.  ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you @alanshi for becoming a Supporting Member! ?  ? Awesome.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2020)

Thank you @Fredpool94 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you @Deannae for becoming a Supporting Member! Glad that you like the site.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you @RRRyan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you @caruss for becoming a Supporting Member again! I'm glad that your are finding the site helpful.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you @JPSimpson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you @Jrfuzak for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. ? ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2020)

Thank you @Luck123 for becoming a Supporting Member! ? These donations are a great help to the site.

Currently donations are being used to hire writers for more informative and helpful articles and to develop a sorting and filtering system for the film school listings so you can search and sort by tuition, degrees, concentrations, requirements etc.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you @Jingruo Wang for becoming a Supporting Member again! Much appreciated. ?  Glad that you like the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you @MJSTEWA for becoming a Supporting Member again and helping the site! I'm glad you're finding it helpful.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you @lizji99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you @studio54 for becoming a Supporting Member AGAIN!  I'm super happy that you like the site. ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you @rach_mason for becoming a Supporting Member again! Glad you're finding the site helpful.  ?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you @cestdong for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you @JenLiu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you @courteroy for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome.  🎉 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you @Jiayu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you @mehrkaur for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated. 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you @aagostino for becoming a Supporting Member!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you @OzymandiasVII for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Nice.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 29, 2020)

Thank you @mab676 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  🎉


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2020)

Thank you @agolenkov for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! We are advertisment free and rely on our members so it's much appreciated.  👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you @fehab77 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you @andreitarkovsky for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you @jtccollins for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome.  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you @euniykwok for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

Thank you @hr213 for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you @dorarad for becoming a Supporting Member!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you @nickonovsy for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2020)

Thank you @Jovial for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. Let me know if you have any questions.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you @azmalek17 @erroright @lulalalulala @Garica @Geoffrey Gao @jonahabird for becoming Supporting Members and helping the site! Awesome. Thanks guys! 🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2020)

Thank you @Megha Mittal for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful. Thank you.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you @sydneyjezik for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you @dbmchugh for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated and helpful.  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you @josephcde for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you @hilukid for becoming a Supporting Member!  🎉 👍 👍 🕺


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you @horsicorn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you @kain for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you @sterlingstudio for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank you @LorraineC for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍 Very helpful to the site!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank you @tmcguinness for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank you @filmschool2021 for becoming a Supporting Member!  Much appreciated. 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2020)

Thank you @Ogni99 for becoming a Supporting Member! I'm glad you're finding the site helpful.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you @jioh for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2020)

Thank you @marietagbo for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you @patrick.simpson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.  👍 🙏 🕺


----------



## Chris W (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you @qianl97 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated and helpful.  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you @theflickchic for becoming a Supporting Member again! I'm glad you're finding the site helpful. We appreciate your support.  🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you @clairebo for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2020)

Please note: the keyword alert tool has been disabled (hopefully temporarily) as I am troubleshooting an issue.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you @sydney for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you @Jala C for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you @sarahkwUT for becoming a Supporting Member again!  Glad that you're enjoying the site. 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you @beejee for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated and very helpful.  👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you @triplefour for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you @lalafire for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome.  👍 Glad you are finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2020)

Thank you @Matthew Foy for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you @Itsan for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you @Memz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! That's awesome and I'm so glad you're finding the site useful.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you @zjhzhytx for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. I am so happy everyone is finding the site helpful.  🙏 👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you @AJSmith for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you @lgreenbean for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you @Lillianlyu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you @threedogs for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you @fbouie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you @Frankie Bones for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  🙏


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you for the hard work you do on the site! 🙏 

p.s. and yes, Willem was robbed!!! 😊


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you @monkey for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you @bettiems for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you @Georgie Boyy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you @DaVinciNoir for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. I'm glad you're finding the sure helpful.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2020)

Thank you @trashcan911 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @MaxV for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @caruss for becoming a Supporting Member again! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @ConODon for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  Awesome.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @Maurizio L. for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @OzymandiasVII for becoming a Supporting Member again!  Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @frankiew for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you @user_name for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you @mjweerts for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you @TorrianR for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you @itsnoteasybeinggreen for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 7, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @itsnoteasybeinggreen for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.


Gave you USC badge as you were waitlisted.  Congrats again.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 7, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Gave you USC badge as you were waitlisted.  Congrats again.


you're the best, thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks @momo100 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2020)

Thank you @PCressall for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you @mucn for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 9, 2020)

Thank you @Angela Jiang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you @charlottehuang for becoming a Supporting Member again! I'm so glad you're finding the site helpful.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you @Jimmer for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated!  👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you @Raven for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you @yibokou for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you @filmmakerZA @Remiwriter @Gaga and @Evey Yu for becoming Supporting Members!!!! Awesome. It's such a great help to the site and I'm so glad you are finding the sure useful.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you @Qinyue Luo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

Thank you @niulinfeng for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you @tvwriter11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you @newbie2020 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you @Meno_Uknow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you @jluscc for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank you @sinakian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you @meowmix for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you @Melody922 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2020)

Thank you @Valmont for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks @rc_cola for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you @bored_a_f for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you @akindofcloseness for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ❤ 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2020)

Thank you @GaryCine and @JADELIN for becoming Supporting Members! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2020)

Thank you @Avengerwidow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you @nijhawanudit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you @Memphis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ❤ 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2020)

Thank you @TheBookofEzra for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you @chargers123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you @Jeroz for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you @crashpad311 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!! 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you @AHZH for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you @jeanluc for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you @hkaiser for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you @Gurjot for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you @theflickchic for becoming a Supporting Member! ❤ 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you @Seabass for becoming a Supporting Member! 🙏 👍 🕺


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you @filmbird101 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you @fredshah for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you @bounceback for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you @wangjie for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you @csm501 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you @xrisdelrio for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2020)

Thank you @aaru for becoming a Supporting Member! It's a big help. 👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you @tdipaola for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you @JEZ for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you @Krandon Baufman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you @cawheeler for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site. 👍 ❤ 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you @fbouie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you @Sfadloun for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you @zarazee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  👍 ❤ 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 4, 2020)

Thank you @Saay01 for being a Supporting Member and helping the site! ❤  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you @dorkydiana for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ❤ 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you @miruna2 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you @rupert for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you @Mag_30 for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you @momo100 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you @tannisroot for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you @legrec for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you @mfrank11 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you @BigSpeaker12 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you @Dyoon12 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you @filinese for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you @remigarfinkle for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you @scarlett for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you @sevs for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you @alek for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you @ricktown for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site.  👍 🎉


----------



## Chris W (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you @emski94 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.  👍


----------



## emski94 (Apr 20, 2020)

Not a problem! Your website's been super helpful as I've applied for grad school, so it only makes sense to support ya : )


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you @jen07 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you @Sophiewalker for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you @Proteus for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you @dav35weet for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you @Camilo Mangas for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome. 👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you @Angela Jiang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you @wrongmatt for becoming a Supporting Member! Awesome! Much appreciated. 👍 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you @Tim Taaca for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 27, 2020)

Thank you @Andresfonts for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you @shmerinnn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you @trashcan911for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated!!👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you @soysaucechicken for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.  👍


----------



## soysaucechicken (Apr 29, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @soysaucechicken for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.  👍



Even tho I only applied to one school, I've gotten way more than I expected. Keep up the good work...


----------



## Chris W (May 1, 2020)

Thank you @ghadahshainan for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated and very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2020)

Thank you @hellocathy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2020)

Thank you @fbouie for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 6, 2020)

Thank you @akesavarapu for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (May 8, 2020)

Thank you @jcai01 and @anexel for becoming Supporting Members! Very much appreciated!  👍


----------



## Chris W (May 13, 2020)

Thank you @Esraamokaidam and @queerborg for becoming Supporting Members and helping the site!  👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 13, 2020)

Thank you @mlviator for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 14, 2020)

Thank you @dkimg21 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 14, 2020)

Thank you @chidi for becoming a Supporting Member! 🙏 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 16, 2020)

Thank you @David_molero99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 20, 2020)

Thank you @filmschool2021 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated! 👍 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 20, 2020)

Thank you @aryan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (May 20, 2020)

Thank you @J_Films for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 21, 2020)

Thank you @nanana for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2020)

Thank you @muashall for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2020)

Thank you @melonballer for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (May 27, 2020)

Thank you @ESaiapina and @glg9696 for becoming Supporting Members!  👍


----------



## Chris W (May 31, 2020)

Thank you @michael1388 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you @Frankie Bones for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated! 👍 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you @Dennis Packard for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you @tnk26 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you @listasha for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 6, 2020)

Thank you @zzhang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you @luluh for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you @JonathanMancera for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you @Ralhumaidi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍 👍 🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you @greenberryhill for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you @p0waqqatsi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you @irwinohani for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you @dorelgnatiuc for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2020)

Thank you @Watercress for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated! 😊👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you @ABoyAndHerDog for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 16, 2020)

Thank you @wttian1027 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you @Sara Afreen for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  👍👍


----------



## Sara Afreen (Jun 18, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @Sara Afreen for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated.  👍👍


My pleasure...


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you @phamchinh670 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you @Borna for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you @colleencraige for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you @picay for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you @weeblewobble18 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you @dominic.huynh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you @AK006 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you @mattjobrien_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you @Midori for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you @Blue Grape for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you @anathestressbunny for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you @ljcoolbeans for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you @MARGE228 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you @aasergio_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you @Cody Young for becoming a Supporting Member again and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you @Scr11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you @ESaiapina and @samshamasson for becoming Supporting Members of the site! It's a great help and is much appreciated.

Glad that you like the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you @SalvatoreBrown for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you @jessk89 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you @hugofaraco for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. It's a great help to the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you @lanihead7 for becoming a Supporting Member!  👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you @aria1 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 10, 2020)

Thank you @Homegoingss for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you @Tolegen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2020)

Thank you @CookieMonster0318 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you @fraust08 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you @sarab123 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you @arthurwang525 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you @curiouscornellian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you @Greenaway for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you @elipea for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you @ddcasimir for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you @nducanh71 for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you @Rajashekar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you @EmPasternak for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you @runningupthathill for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 27, 2020)

Thank you @filinese for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you @aaa97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you @folio for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you @dallen for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful and appreciated! 😁👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you @aasergio_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 2, 2020)

Thank you @vascosancho for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you @Angela Jiang for becoming a Supporting Member! Very helpful to the site!  👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you @Cody Young for becoming a Supporting Member AGAIN! 😃👍👍🙏 Very helpful to the site! Glad to have your support!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 7, 2020)

Thank you @wttian1027 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank you @hbr for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you @jessk89 @jiajiabinx @James Kevin Junior @mlindsey @yd_new for becoming Supporting Members!!! It's a huge help to the site!  👍👍👍🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you @arigold8 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you @Chyneazy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you @azuose for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 21, 2020)

Thank you @mipanjuju for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 23, 2020)

Thank you @kennethuzumaki for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.  👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2020)

Thank you @yasar50 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2020)

Thank you @iambansky for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you @Jbcloud for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you @nanana for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Awesome. 👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you @Daer Ding for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you @ScriptToScreenDream for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you @heliC for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you @Nicole H. for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you @stoenn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 2, 2020)

Thank you @DeMello1997 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated! ☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you @es_t for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 4, 2020)

Thank you @acsiv for becoming a Supporting Member! Much appreciated. ☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you @Sherifib for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you @aidanhvll for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you @nducanh71 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you @llueve for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍👍🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you @shorner123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you @cawheeler for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you @jekale for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you @agugula for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you @jonvaljon69 for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you @AlienObsrvr for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you @harrietb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you @nasr.filmmaker for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 23, 2020)

Thank you @Filmschoolapplicantsmom for becoming a Supporting Member! I'm glad you are finding the site helpful. 👍👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you @thespian for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you @hhdslater for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. ☺️🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 27, 2020)

Thank you @Santosh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you @ScriptToScreenDream for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you @L Kirkpatrick for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you @Sahil Patel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you @epfuirst for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you @mcama for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you @toosday for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 2, 2020)

Thank you @ff4 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you @dandaniel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you @annamcdonnell for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you @m_markow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## P.Nicole (Oct 5, 2020)

I became a supporting member because I saw an application that said it included a portfolio. Now that it was purchased, I cannot find the portfolio.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you @P.Nicole for becoming a Supporting Member! Which application? It's possible the member deleted the portfolio and forgot to deselect that checkmark.... Or they selected that checkmark but didn't attach the portfolio.

If you want a refund let me know. It's no problem.

There should be a bunch of applications with portfolios though. Here's the current list:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...f[__config][portfolioattached][match_type]=OR


----------



## Chris W (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you @amihanesque for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.🙏👍☺️


----------



## amichan (Oct 6, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @amihanesque for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Much appreciated.🙏👍☺️


Thank you!! I look forward to participating in forums! ☺️🥳


----------



## Chris W (Oct 6, 2020)

P.Nicole said:


> I became a supporting member because I saw an application that said it included a portfolio. Now that it was purchased, I cannot find the portfolio.





Chris W said:


> It's possible the member deleted the portfolio and forgot to deselect that checkmark.... Or they selected that checkmark but didn't attach the portfolio.


The application in question has been fixed to remove the checkmark. I'll look into the phrasing of that check box so people don't select it if their portfolio isn't attached to the application on the site. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you @alisoncchi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you @angelah for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 9, 2020)

Thank you @pzg for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you @kejihuang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 10, 2020)

Thank you @Choco092 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you @rainydays for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you @tdetde for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 12, 2020)

Thank you @Lorihillary for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you @ryanglw for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you @JEZ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you @VBM for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you @adnamode for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you @ShereanJ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you @SantiagoS for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you @goldencgp for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you @Pamela for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2020)

Thank you @asalem93 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 19, 2020)

Thank you @zyhp123nima for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you @thisismaritza for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you @abo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you @andy_ma for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 21, 2020)

Thank you @mooring for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you @nasr.filmmaker for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you @infdes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you @Antonio Hamburger for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you @sjs119 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you @Sabin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you @hungrycinephile for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you @stargirl20 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you @jekale for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you @lumidee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you @Ayoxo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Oct 31, 2020)

Thank you @hivictoria for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you @Angela Jiang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you @carilys for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 1, 2020)

Thank you @nycactor7467 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you @Marcy xy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you @com for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you @jjxin0110 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you @ScriptToScreenDream for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you @Rak for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you @Nina_G for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2020)

Thank you @marianass45 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you @jsq2103 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you @arigold8 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you @crb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you @viipyramids for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2020)

Thank you @alsan181 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you @davelnumber1 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you @Arianasanchez for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you @annamcdonnell for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you @valeriiaad for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you @robARedRobin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Vet much appreciated! ☺️🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank you @wuzpoppin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 11, 2020)

Thank you @katiebonnie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you @hellodispatch for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2020)

Thank you @tesslignel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you @CampbellSoup for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you @TheySayMoop for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you @monstergirl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2020)

Thank you @LEL77 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you @brjakin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you @lucychoi97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you @Mh3 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2020)

Thank you @June for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you @orrmatts for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you @ValArya for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you @spencerseye for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 15, 2020)

Thank you @HHusman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you @jhowatson for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2020)

Thank you @imenergetic for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. 🙏🙏☺️👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2020)

Thank you @alyssaleighsutherland for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you @spine19642 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you @Lyndon0604 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you @BlueZabu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you @tzenggustav for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you @jessk89 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you @CSkid327 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you @Annaisoh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank you @lzy234 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank you @Billy Joe for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank you @mekdese for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you @Choco092 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you @Ayanna Long for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you @Chuck Biscuits for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you @jonathndg for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏🙏☺️☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 25, 2020)

Thank you @Gaby for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 27, 2020)

Thank you @madawon for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you @lemongrass00 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 28, 2020)

Thank you @aaa97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you @equus_auctor for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you @harrietb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you @barium for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you @marianass45 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you @Arno Marx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you @ArielleEngle for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you @jhan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you @Nathalie Granger for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you @KUNHEE LEE for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @JTH99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @rcpsn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @toosday for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @conorflorance for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @BKKB for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @yourztruly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @lanihead7 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏🤣


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you @Carrie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you @P-Rabbit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 2, 2020)

Thank you @arigold8 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you @Haras44 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you @mlviator for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2020)

Thank you @arieljmahler for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2020)

Thank you @mooring for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you @Monica for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you @muashall for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you @clairebo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️☺️🙏🙏👍👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you @YImeng for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you @Rmittnacht21 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you @HikariDawn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2020)

Thank you @Smeist for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2020)

Thank you @gchap for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2020)

Thank you @rduke for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you @blahblahblah for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you @runningupthathill for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you @EJohnson21 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍☺️☺️🙏🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you @salyodaada for becoming a Supporting Member! Very much appreciated. 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank you @Rmittnacht21 for becoming a Supporting Member! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you @Jayda for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you @JasperJohns for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 22, 2020)

Thank you @mikaobo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank you @bornfromcelluloid for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Dec 29, 2020)

Thank you @tatertaty for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you @carmenita for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you @weeblewobble18 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you @peachyfurly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you @Laurent120 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 1, 2021)

Thank you @Dahlia Jarcrome for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 4, 2021)

Thank you @francoislmtr for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! Very much appreciated. ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you @Helena Wong for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you @Jo H. for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you @P-Rabbit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you @QuanHH for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you @ashe2838 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you @cmnsnm for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you @lisaf for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site? ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you @pulzkit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you @Rynev27 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you @Monica for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 11, 2021)

Thank you @ShereanJ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you @ecryder for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you @ArielleEngle for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you @blahblahblah for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍

(Great user name BTW)


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you @wuzpoppin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you @designeraj for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you @monstergirl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you @Op.MintyHippo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you @trg for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you @June for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you @PeterChen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you @harrietb for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 18, 2021)

Thank you @ecarrigan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## ecarrigan (Jan 18, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @ecarrigan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


Of course! This website has already been such a big help in my grad school search process.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you @KristenWritesThings for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you @Kiyante for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @ifjohn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @spine19642 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you @mlviator for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you @patriziaazzi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you @danielgoldman97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2021)

Thank you @Luke Canavan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you @Renee Cunningham for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you @Roxanne for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you @Guineapictures for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## minari_2103 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thank you for such a resourceful space online


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you @zsablinska for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you @Chloe77 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you @Realme for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you @mattyberger for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you @norawriter for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you @Jb322 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2021)

Thank you @dyslexicwizard for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you @katejing for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you @rdrapcho for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you @Jrfuzak for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you @nlaher for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you @angelah for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you @conorflorance for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you @maedaymaydae for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you @rusty for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you @iambansky for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you @cthomas0502 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you @bxbj2020 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you @Rak for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you @writewrist for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 3, 2021)

Thank you @Angela Jiang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you @Mblove22 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you @stormpilot for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you @Sh_Rx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you @CJR for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you @Arno Marx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you @muashall for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you @yourztruly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you @Jasim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you @Claude for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you @Dust for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you @aaa97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you @Katefilms for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you @lauryn.loves for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you @autumn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you @awolffbrandt for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you @Ludo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you @Jo96 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you @LJonse for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you @mwasilewski for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you @livlight for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you @P-Rabbit for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you @monstergirl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you @belena for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you @lucychoi97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 12, 2021)

Thank you @jekale for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you @MazinG for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @CSC for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @Nathalie Granger for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @zyhp123nima for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @kikis_delivery for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @iolondo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @mucus for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you @sarab123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you @jaiin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you @natalinal for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank you @Itu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank you @Awiyoshi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @KristenWritesThings for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @jonathanchao for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you @greenmineral for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you @Fish🐸 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you @Ziyang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you @WayneIndustries for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you @Yellowhat for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you @tls for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## tls (Feb 23, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @tls for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


Thanks for all that you do


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you @David_molero99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you @elsathecow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you @jenamaya for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you @Sky Zhuang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## jenamaya (Feb 25, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Thank you @jenamaya for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


Hey Chris! I had a quick question. From your observation, is the interview a good indication of admission? (At least for AFI primarily?)


----------



## Chris W (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you @lwilder for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @ReneRoss for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @nvf101 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @CampbellSoup for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 27, 2021)

Thank you @cawheeler for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @jordanaparis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @rcpsn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @hungrycinephile for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @asalem93 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you @nycactor7467 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you @joekgilberto for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @mattyberger for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @remedialchaos for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @Cy98 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @ShereanJ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @ygrace for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you @TheVirtualFilmmaker for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you @hart22 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you @Jaxonc00  for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you @ecryder for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you @kareemelarab for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2021)

Thank you @fehab77 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @Anova for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @Soleil for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @snipsnapsnout for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @alias4 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @funfunfun for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @killakween for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @FantasyArchaeologist for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2021)

Thank you @LAR for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you @Tianyu Yang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you @autumn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you @lauryn.loves for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you @leealisha for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you @whoisTGW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you @lilmisssunshine for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you @hgibb15 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you @CKD for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you @sjs119 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you @gjq0107 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2021)

Thank you @trashcan_pastiche for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2021)

Thank you @brucenme0913 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2021)

Thank you @Sh_Rx for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you @sraz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2021)

Thank you @elin.britton for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Then you @amp for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @graceasch for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @cdye for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @queeryet_good for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @Lorelai for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @caffeinatedplaywright for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @username1 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @jws0013 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @jws0013 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @totothelee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you @AuA for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you @Annette for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you @dintaifung for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you @Itu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you @dandaniel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you @peterpiper for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you @eagran for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you @Jasim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you @Sailor C for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2021)

Thank you @ladybird for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you @judypoovy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you @anniehope for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you @Krmg for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you @aishaamin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you @madawon for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you @Haras44 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2021)

Thank you @Awiyoshi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you @juliak for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you @marshal_hodges for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you @ECC21 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2021)

Thank you @maxemax434 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you @zdly for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @Rollingin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @David_molero99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @aaa97 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @eraserheadBB123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @Jinyang for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you @RoseOfAberlone for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you @Benj for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you @Patty Wee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you @runningupthathill for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you @shorner123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you @svgis for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @katejing for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @DarkWillow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @orenishii for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2021)

Thank you @MilesFuemuller for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you @pzuch10 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you @jackyD for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you @adel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you @Okae23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @JADELIN for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @CampbellSoup for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @claarkjuunior for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @mzbung for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2021)

Thank you @Xanialeigh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you @TheVirtualFilmmaker for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you @Lala for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you @Norahqi for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 2, 2021)

Thank you @Anlun13 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you @zarazee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you @filmsschooltingz for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you @Talia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you @Emanbahloul for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you @skim28 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 6, 2021)

Thank you @fermallea for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you @SpaghettiToes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏

Hilarious user name btw


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you @LeonardWoolf for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you @ANTHONY for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you @clarity for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you @aub for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 8, 2021)

Thank you @Yan Lin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you @Ro_Man for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 10, 2021)

Thank you @Consuelo J for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2021)

Thank you @adrian.alvarez_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2021)

Thank you @yyeung0486 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you @DylanJ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🤷‍♂️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you @Zijman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you @joelyf for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank you @Mads Fridolin for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2021)

Thank you @americanizedmachete for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you @roxy60 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you @karolasmc for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you @whoisTGW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2021)

Thank you @beachwaysider for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you @Hugh.Perry for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you @camh for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2021)

Thank you @JustDeWitt23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you @createjonn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you @W16St for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 28, 2021)

Thank you @wongkar_why for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you @prex for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you @seanussery for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 2, 2021)

Thank you @Siddimaula for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 2, 2021)

Thank you @cruiz1123 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2021)

Thank you @vance_refrigeration for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (May 3, 2021)

Thank you @Ashantig221 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2021)

Thank you @Lala for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2021)

Thank you @swedeinsnow for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2021)

Thank you @J-C for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2021)

Thank you @AlloAlex for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2021)

Thank you @aqw10010 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 5, 2021)

Thank you @caylaromo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 6, 2021)

Thank you @carolegashira for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 6, 2021)

Thank you @Linus_MK for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 8, 2021)

Thank you @SpaceUndefined for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2021)

Thank you @pk9479 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2021)

Thank you @k3k33 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2021)

Thank you @Rynev27 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 9, 2021)

Thank you @FilteredCoffee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 10, 2021)

Thank you @Bita Afshar for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 11, 2021)

Thank you @ecarrigan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 12, 2021)

Thank you @jgus23 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 13, 2021)

Thank you @maxitos8820 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 15, 2021)

Thank you @Zoey Lu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 15, 2021)

Thank you @Khonman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 17, 2021)

Thank you @Krause for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 17, 2021)

Thank you @monstergirl for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @erinonainen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @carolinadolago2000@gmail. for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @Margu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @Revok for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @Son of Chris Farley for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @iiigibby for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @kinginthenorth for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @ThePaperMan for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 23, 2021)

Thank you @Giang Le for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2021)

Thank you @Willow Zhu for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2021)

Thank you @Drummajor1911 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2021)

Thank you @texasreznikoff for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (May 25, 2021)

Thank you @abhinaxv for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 28, 2021)

Thank you @ZoZo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 28, 2021)

Thank you @Jackson0829 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (May 28, 2021)

Thank you @chanellethreat for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (May 29, 2021)

Thank you @ajoiii for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you @Decopool for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you @stackerlee for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 3, 2021)

Thank you @4thbass for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you @rjferg2693 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 5, 2021)

Thank you @bluerey_ for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you @als403 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank you @AnnieThurman for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you @Neha for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you @schmutzyapple for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you @andrlutk for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏👍☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you @conorflorance for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you @Nightwriter for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2021)

Thank you @CXY for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you @Maia for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍👍🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you @Stanjohn for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you @whoisTGW for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you @sehwanlim for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you @RAH for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you @wendi1121 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you @Jungyeon for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you @childishtarantino for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you @Marcy xy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you @Mchelle for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you @charv717 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you @claarkjuunior for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you @Zara2 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you @mjean097 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 27, 2021)

Thank you @kcdaisy for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jun 28, 2021)

Thank you @pzuch10 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you @Zhou kiki for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you @Son of Chris Farley for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you @CoraG for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you @ZoZo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you @Dahlia Jarcrome for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2021)

Thank you @Kiyante for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 🙏☺️👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 5, 2021)

Thank you @Atharvap for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you @hyw for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you @LiKo for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you @abet11 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2021)

Thank you @efm72 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site!  ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2021)

Thank you @NNN777NNN for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you @J-C for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you @adel for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍☺️🙏


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you @It_movie for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2021)

Thank you @sodaMbread13 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you @talkingeyes for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you @Rain K for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you @Euan99 for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you @TaylorB for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you @chenchen for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! ☺️🙏👍


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you @stormpilot for becoming a Supporting Member and helping the site! 👍🙏☺️


----------

